# Why only 1 Sense 3.5 Rom for TB?



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

So, as the title states.. I am kind of surprised to see only one port of Sense 3.5 to the TB.

Are there any other developers working on this??


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes it is just a very difficult project and the end reward isn't overly amazing.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, there's another, but it's a kang.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Well, there's another, but it's a kang.


This,


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> This,


Nuts

I'm a kang!


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that's a correct statement. This took a ton of work, and the guys at Team BAMF had to lock Eris in a room for weeks and throw ice water on him to keep him awake. So all those developers had to keep a 24 hour watch on him. Eris just coded, but the other guys out in so much work keeping him awake for a month.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I think that's a correct statement. This took a ton of work, and the guys at Team BAMF had to lock Eris in a room for weeks and throw ice water on him to keep him awake. So all those developers had to keep a 24 hour watch on him. Eris just coded, but the other guys out in so much work keeping him awake for a month.


LOL +1

Sent via Tapatalk on my TBolt


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i thought i saw a "vigor look alike" ROM.....isnt that 3.5?
I really do like 3.5, seems smoother to me and the wigets are slightly better than 3.0 widgets.
i dont use the quick launch widget, but still like 3.5 over 3.0
battery life is a little worse on 3.5 than it was on 3.0 or 2.1 but it will get there eventually i think.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

No my vigor look a like was just its boot animation wall papers and such it was sense 2.1


----------



## JonMS (Sep 24, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> So, as the title states.. I am kind of surprised to see only one port of Sense 3.5 to the TB.
> 
> Are there any other developers working on this??


If you don't like the bliss launcher i have a zip in my thread for the launcher from runnymede


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I find myself swapping between launchers using jons mods.


----------

